# Turbo S big turbo rebuild!



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

_Modified by calilocal at 5:06 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

Looks nice, I'm actually planning on doing some polishing myself, my throtle body gasket and intake manifold and valve cover gaskets been sitting in my garage for about 2 months.
Are you planning on doing the alternator? If so , i'd like to see a DIY on that. Problem when you polish everything is the alternator stands out .


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (FastAndFurious)*

Alternator is at the shop along with head gasket cover and a few other nick knacks! I should have evrthing including the kit by the middle of next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

OMG!!!
























I can't wait to see the entire set-up with the upgraded turbo. 
When it's all said and done, whenever you open up that hood, it'll be like a leprechaun showing his pot of Gold or in this case polished goodness...








Blangin!



_Modified by vdubstar at 11:48 AM 6-14-2007_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (vdubstar)*

im getin my teeth polished next


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_im getin my teeth polished next









thats how we do it in the ATL


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i don't see the turbo


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I stated that I am waiting on the kit which should arive on wed -thur next week!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

woops, sorry


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

just picked up the kit pics in the next few hours


----------



## green eyed diablito (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

i met tony this morning (he bought my stock S wheels) and he was telling me about your turbo. WOW.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (green eyed diablito)*

hit me up anytime bro! 




_Modified by calilocal at 11:34 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

Ok so I just got done making love to my parts and it was nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

Did you get all the polished parts and big turbo set-up in for install yet? C'mon now! Stop kissing those parts and get 'er done


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (vdubstar)*

they all left to the shop today with the car! everything is on schedule http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

Nice! Can't wait for you to bring it to the IE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (vdubstar)*

yeah boy!


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

tow truck willie to the rescue! car heads to the shop, I was going to do a how to thread but I dont have the time with my buisiness holding me down so off to the shop she went and here are a few starter pics of whats going on! Enjoy..............







Here you can see how the beerings were wearing on the rods due to stress from a modded chipped beetle boosting 26lbs!


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

OMG! This is going to be one of the fastest New Beetles on the West Coast... On Steelies!!!








*U3k the new Billet 60s man, just ride it on steel wheels to my house and we'll put on the Schmidt Race 2000 on 'em. It'll poke like morning wood but it'll bling with a smile.
Consider the Billet 88s...








With all the horses you're bringing in, those Pauter Rods look bullet proof! I can't believe bearings can be damaged all because of your old set-up... Giac Chip and such. Dude, sort you're pictures down, intead of across, I can enjoy it better.


_Modified by vdubstar at 7:33 AM 7-6-2007_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (vdubstar)*

you sort them you ho







did you see the billett 60s? those 88s are sick..........


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

wow that looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (mmmmarquez)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

jealous!!!!


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

dont be cause by the time Im done I will be living in my car


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*

A little elf dropped this off on my doorstep about two weeks ago! she is almost ready for the unveiling! Sorry for the delay, this mechanic is taking forever


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Me like what I see.
Can you tell me more on the FMIC? What core, piping? No rebar?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

it's a Greddy and you have to take out the rebar, plus it lightens the car by about 50lbs


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_it's a Greddy and you have to take out the rebar, plus it lightens the car by about 50lbs









I assume that's 28r core? But, damn, I'd like to keep my rebar








Another question, does it let you keep the battery in place or has to be relocated? There is no way it would fit with Eurosport heatshield, I assume?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

I forget but i think its the 31r, not sure but its the bigger of the two. it is not the best front mount but i think it will get the job done and you dont need to move the battery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_I forget but i think its the 31r, not sure but its the bigger of the two. it is not the best front mount but i think it will get the job done and you dont need to move the battery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bigger one is 28r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think it's plenty for what you're shooting for. Local guy here did 416whp on the smaller one and now switched to 28r.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

some people I talk to hate theres and others love em, I myself have had no issues and it seems to work nicely. The one thing I dont like is the way they routed the piping so I am in the process of altering that!other than that I hope it works with my new setup










_Modified by calilocal at 11:49 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (calilocal)*

Is it done yet


----------



## onebad7up (Jul 13, 2007)

What wheels are on it? BBS?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (onebad7up)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onebad7up* »_What wheels are on it? BBS?

Iforged Seneka.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (onebad7up)*

I am rolling on 2 stealies and two stock beetle rims with metal popping out of the thread







just waiting on a new set and they will be nice!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*

WOW!!!
Hold on....
let me whipe the nut i just busted all over my screen off right quick....
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ok done...
DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WTF?!?!?!?!
AWESOME!!!!!
im soooooo Jealous...








But SOOOOOO HAPPY for you Bro...

that car is gonna Rape... i feel like giving you my User Name....
i think you deserve it...
LoL...















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_WOW!!!
Hold on....
let me whipe the nut i just busted all over my screen off right quick....
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ok done...
DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WTF?!?!?!?!
AWESOME!!!!!
im soooooo Jealous...








But SOOOOOO HAPPY for you Bro...

that car is gonna Rape... i feel like giving you my User Name....
i think you deserve it...
LoL...















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, that's how I feel too








You have sickest TS pretty much.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

thanks guys and this just arrived today so I think this will last me til december







oh and thats the same elf that delivered the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*

OoOoooOOoOoOOO!!!!!!
i love the Boost Juice... it makes the cars run so freaking NICE!!
i need a water meth injection kit....


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

That's a lot of boost juice. Isn't it like $25 for 4 gals, or 6.25 a gallon. That doesn't come out as really good price. It's probably cheaper to find locally, right?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Pls don't tell me she drinking it str8 from the bottle in that last pic.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Pls don't tell me she drinking it str8 from the bottle in that last pic.
















Ethan's just following the footsteps of his dad








That little elf is growing up fast daddy-o! When can I see that hellish ride of yours?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Sorry, 'he'. Cute kid!


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

thats my son's koolaid







Tony give me a call! my son destroyed my phone so I no longer have your# hit me up on the business line 888-838-8358 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (calilocal)*

Will do


----------



## green eyed diablito (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (calilocal)*

educate me, bro. what's a boost cooler and what's boost juice? does it inject the stuff into the air stream?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (green eyed diablito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green eyed diablito* »_educate me, bro. what's a boost cooler and what's boost juice? does it inject the stuff into the air stream?

Boost juice 50/50 water/methanol. Boost cooler is just the name of the kit that includes reservoir, pump, nozzle, etc which injects the solution after intercooler and before throttle body. It cools down intake air as well as reduces detonation. You can pretty much run race gas program when you're using water/meth (incrase timing).


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Doesn't this system also allow u to run super high boost levels, 26+, without destroying the turbo?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Doesn't this system also allow u to run super high boost levels, 26+, without destroying the turbo?

AFAIK, It doesn't do anything to the turbo, but allows to run higher boost levels since the air is cooler and doesn't detonate, pull timing, knock, etc.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

yeah what he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

just got these back a few weeks ago! rhino liner coated fender liners, they look better in person. And for those of you who dont know what rhino liner is its the coating that goes in truck bedliners. The car is almost done my mechanic is waiting on the arrival of the kevlar clutch and pelaquin lsd so he can install it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_just got these back a few weeks ago! rhino liner coated fender liners, they look better in person. 

Wow, those look nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you don't mind me asking, how much did it set you back to have that done?
Do you know if it's possible to do other plastic pieces like that? Is the texture required?
I have been thinking about checking out the possibility of pulling my light-gray interior pieces and having them sprayed, and the fender-liners had crossed my mind.


----------



## green eyed diablito (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

does the boost juice atomize into the air stream when you hit a button (not unlike NOS), does it come on at a set RPM, or is it continuous?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (green eyed diablito)*

boost juice comes on all the time unless its empty! And the fender liners came to 150.00 and it is textured but I wouldnt do interior pieces, Home depot has some textured plastic that i just did in flat black on my windshield washer tray that looks pretty trick! I will take some pics today so you can see it. The spray from home depot is not as aggresive and is made for plastic, rhino liner is more like rubber and extremly durable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and great for sound deadening


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (calilocal)*

that rhino stuff is going to add weight ya know...









btw i just realized i have this same intake sittin in my garage. after i saw the filter i said no feckin way. have you used it yet?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_that rhino stuff is going to add weight ya know...








btw i just realized i have this same intake sittin in my garage. after i saw the filter i said no feckin way. have you used it yet?









Who makes that ?







Is it FS?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (green eyed diablito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green eyed diablito* »_does the boost juice atomize into the air stream when you hit a button (not unlike NOS), does it come on at a set RPM, or is it continuous?

Usually comes on at certain boost level. I think you set at what psi it starts spraying and at what psi it sprays fully. Man, I really want some!
Cali, are you using windshield washer reservoir or the one that comes with it?


----------



## Vortex_Generator (Aug 2, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Who makes that ?







Is it FS?









http://www.tmtuning.com/vw/
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=554
lemme know if anyone wants to buy mine. brand new in box.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
lemme know if anyone wants to buy mine. brand new in box.

How much and do u take paypal?










_Modified by Billsbug at 5:11 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

What does coating fender liners in that stuff do?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_I am rolling on 2 stealies and two stock beetle rims with metal popping out of the thread







just waiting on a new set and they will be nice! 

What are you getting or I missed that in the thread somewhere?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

coating the fender liners reduces road noise and keeps em always looking new and dark black! I am looking at several options on rims but one at the top of my list is the billet 60s from image polished with the red accents! they are on se tuning's website and they are sick!!!!!!! other option is the billet 88 and then again good old LMs will work too polished with the gold rivets is the only way to go with the red and gold center caps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_How much and do u take paypal?

IM'd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_they are on se tuning's website and they are sick!!!!!!! 

not to highjack this but i was checkin out the rims then surfin some more...
WTF. $849.00 for an intake from GruppeM
http://setuning.com/ecom/ecvw/.../1620
i better see some serious F'in gains!!!!!

im not diggin the rim choice but tiz your ride!!! im sure it will rock either way my man! any idea on weight?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

the intake is from tm tuning in europe and then i had it polished but i hear it is supposed to be amazing, it cost me about 200 bucks! I am not selling it but it took about 3 weeks to get and i think its going to rock! we shall see.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

I am using the resevoir that came with the kit!


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (Yurko)*

coming from a jetta owner that doesnt say much! typical new york trash!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_coming from a jetta owner that doesnt say much! typical new york trash!









Funny thing is you said pretty much same things in the other thread


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (r0nd3L)*

Deleted thread from 'Watched Topics'. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (Billsbug)*

Duder, your car is sooo badass. Too bad you don't show much interest in being a part of the NB community. I'm sure there is a lot you could learn from us "gays" and vise-versa.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

calilocal is a big part of the vw community! I find it funny when vortexers think that the vw community consist's of whats on the tex. There is so much more going on and so many bad a$$ vws out there that are not even on here. Also I would like to say that he does have friends that are gay but he does not agree with that lifestyle, he hates what they do and stand for but he does not hate them!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_calilocal is a big part of the vw community!

So what? Just cuz someone surfs doesn't mean they're actually cool.








He had his moment and took the low road. 
BTW, here's the 'really old guy who doesn't know he's gay', last month with kid number 4.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (Billsbug)*

cute kid! I really hope you dont raise him to be gay...............


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (RedBarcheta)*

...


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_calilocal is a big part of the vw community! I find it funny when vortexers think that the vw community consist's of whats on the tex. There is so much more going on and so many bad a$$ vws out there that are not even on here. Also I would like to say that he does have friends that are gay but he does not agree with that lifestyle, he hates what they do and stand for but he does not hate them! 

you sure do love calilocal (or yourself if you are calilocal).


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (water&air)*

I am not calilocal but we are very good friends! He sends his love and you will see him soonwhen he gets back from vacation I am sure he will make an apperance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (Billsbug)*

you can also see him in person at dubfest and if you have anything you want to talk about I am sure he would be more than happy to answer any questions you may have but I must warn you he loves to scrap and he is not afraid to speak his mind


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (RedBarcheta)*

......


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (Billsbug)*

for someone who deleted this from there watched topics you sure come back a lot narc!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Turbo S big turbo rebuild! (RedBarcheta)*

.........


----------

